# any timeshares offering universal tickets for a tour



## jjking42 (Feb 7, 2006)

We are going to orlando in march and thought we might like a day at universal.

Any timeshares offering free universal tickets for a tour ?


----------



## midwest6 (Feb 7, 2006)

heres one....http://emol.org/florida/orlando/orlandovacations.html


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 8, 2006)

midwest6 said:
			
		

> heres one....http://emol.org/florida/orlando/orlandovacations.html




these promo require you to rent a room from them. We are already staying at the hgvc seaworld. so we dont need a room just hoping to trade a few hours for some universal tickets


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 8, 2006)

When I went to Vistana Resort a couple years ago, they offered Universal (as well as Disney and other tickets).  I don't know what the current offer is.


----------

